# Suche Temperaturanzeige für PT100



## maxi (12 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche zweimal eine Temperaturanzeige mit schönen Grossen hellen Ziffern, möglichst als LCD Display ohne Rahmen, hintergrund beleuchtet oder als LED Module.

Sollte optisch sehr schön sein, so etwa 150 Euro maximal das Stück.

Falls wer etwas kennt, verkauft oder bauen kann gerne per PM melden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 September 2006)

So aus dem Stegreif fällt mir da Jumo ein...


----------



## holle (25 September 2006)

http://www3.jumo.de/pio/product.do?uuid=dde12d900a0a025d224701f0e799a59c

Die werden bei uns eingesetzt

mfg holle


----------

